# Suche ein Fahrrad für ein 5jähriges Mädchen



## Juwa (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, da ihr mir schon beim Kauf/Modifikation meines Fahrrad so gut geholfen habt, hier meine nächste Baustelle. Ich suche für meine Tochter ein neues Fahrrad, momentan hat sie ein Puky 12" das aber langsam etwas zu klein wird. 20" wären wohl angebracht, die hat zwar Puky auch im Programm, aber bevor ich 370€ ausgebe wollte ich euch Experten fragen, ob es vielleicht nicht etwas passenderes für sie gibt.

Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung nach Wichtigkeit, was das Fahrrad haben muss:

- Farbe Rosa, Weiß mit Blumen, Pink, Lila oder irgendwas mit Prinzessinnen 
- 3-Gang Nabenschaltung, die man auch im Stand bedienen kann. Keine Kettenschaltung!
- Big Apple Ballonreifen oder ähnliches
- Gepäckträger
- Kettenschutz
- Körbchen vorne
- Schutzbleche müssen nicht unbedingt sein, weil es hier kaum regnet und wenn es mal regnet, dann so heftig, dass man ein Schlauchboot braucht. Aber Pfützen werden immer mal gerne mitgenommen.

Folgendes sollte es nicht zu haben:

- StVO gerechte Beleuchtungsanlage. Hier in Italien ist Beleuchtung zwar des nachts Pflicht, aber die kann auch rein Batteriebetrieben sein (schon vorhanden). Abgesehen davon wird sie fast gar nicht bei Dunkelheit fahren werden.

Was hier bei Händlern rumsteht in der Größe ist eigentlich hauptsächlich nur teuer verkaufter Billig-Schrott aus Fernost. Puky ist auch nur schwer zu bekommen, wenn ich nichts anderes finde würde es dann so eins werden, das würde ich mir dann auch in Deutschland besorgen. Preislich dachte ich an maximal 500€, mehr sollte es nicht unbedingt sein, obwohl das Rad dann an andere Kinder in der Familie weiter gereicht werden würde. (Ihr Laufrad ist schon beim 3. Kind).

Grüße aus Rom,
Jürgen


----------



## Y_G (11. Oktober 2014)

schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11741124/
Wichtig wären halt erst einmal die Infos zum Kind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juwa (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Y_G, danke erst einmal für Deine Antwort. Den Fred hatte ich auch gesehen, dachte aber mit meiner Beschreibung oben wäre das eigentlich klar. Gerne beantworte ich die Fragen:

01. Innenbeinlänge?
49cm

02. Größe?
113cm

03. Alter?
5 Jahre 2 Monate

04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Laufrad ab 2J. Puky 12" ab 3J. Kann besser fahren als die Mutter. 

05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
Im Prinzip spielt der Preis keine Rolle, sollte sich aber im Rahmen halten. Maximal 400€ halte ich für sinnvoll. Das Rad wird dann in der Familie weiter gereicht, wird also sein Geld "verdienen".

06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
Ja und hätte auch eine kleine, feine Fahrradbude an der Hand, wo ich den Besitzer (78J. und topfit) gut kenne, der seit Jahrzehnten passionierter Fahrradfahrer ist und früher Rennen fuhr. Leider kann er solche "Luxusräder" für Kids nicht besorgen, die sind hier überhaupt nicht Usus.

07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
Sehr gerne, zusammen auch mit dem Kind wegen dem Lernfaktor. Ein Tacho kommt sowieso als erstes dran.

08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
Nein hier nicht, aber besagte "urige" Werkstatt.

09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
Kürzere Touren in der Peripherie (max 20km). Strandpromenade und Pinienwald, dort sind die Wege entweder asphaltiert oder sandig. 90% Gehwege, 5% Straßen, 5% Sandwege. Sehr viele Löcher und "Huppel" durch die Wurzeln der Nadelbäume. Ich habe auf meinem voll gefederten Mountenbike nach gutem Rat hier im Forum Big Apple reifen aufgezogen und bin mehr als zufrieden. Es ist auch ein Spielrad für den Hof wo viele Kinder spielen. Mit dem 12" Puky meiner Tochter haben drei Kids hier das Radfahren gelernt.

10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Alles flach wie ein Flunder, Steigungen gibt es nur an drei Brücken die eine Bahnlinie überqueren. Wegen Küstennähe häufig starker Gegenwind (3 Gänge sollten imho mehr als ausreichen). Durch die vielen Pinien mit den flachen Wurzeln sind die Straßen und Gehwege oft im desolaten Zustand. Wald ist in der Nähe, dort sind die Hauptwege asphaltiert, Nebenwege sind sehr sandig und voller flacher an der Oberfläche verlaufenden Wurzeln.

Anmerkungen:
Meine Tochter liebt es mit ihrem Fahrrad zu fahren, mir macht es auch Freude sie fahren zu sehen. Eine StVO taugliche Beleuchtungsanlage inkl. Dynamo ist hier gesetzlich nicht notwendig. Würde sicher auch als erstes kaputt gehen (Kabelbruch etc.) weil auch andere Kinder das Fahrrad im Hof dann ausprobieren wollen und die sind teils sehr ungeschickt. Bei Dunkelheit klippse ich dann bei Bedarf eben Batterieleuchten auf. Oft gibt es hohe Bordsteine zu überwinden, darum dachte ich an ein eher möglichst leichtes Rad.

P.S. Das Rad soll nicht morgen gekauft werden, noch funktioniert für sie das 12" super, ich dachte schon vor für ein Geschenk unter dem Weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## Ann (11. Oktober 2014)

warum keine kettenschaltung? die meisten guten räder, die auch leicht sind und dann wirklich spaß bringen, gibt es halt mit kettenschaltung. normalerweise kommen die kinder damit auch wirklich gut zurecht. lenkerkörbchen kannst du eh ein x-beliebiges dranmachen, wird sie aber nächstes jahr wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr wollen - ist dann uncool  wenn vorne was dran, dann eher ne tasche. 

ich würde mir mal das kubike anschauen, tolle farben, schön leicht, mit der prinzessin auch jetzt geeignet und später trotzdem nicht uncool, gepäckträger gibt es dazu, reifen etc. kannst du auswählen. gibt es halt auch nur mit kettenschaltung oder single-speed. 
http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/KUbikes-20-Zoll-8-Speed-Konfigurator-89.html
http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/KUbikes-20-Zoll-8-Speed-Konfigurator.html vom gewicht her klasse!

für das puky 20" ist sie noch zu klein, die sind ganz komisch gebaut und vor allem, was willste denn bitte mit nem fast 13kg bleihobel? das puky wiegt fast doppelt soviel wie gute leichte kinderräder!


----------



## Juwa (12. Oktober 2014)

Lenkerkörbchen würde ich sowieso dann das schon vorhandene von Puky nehmen. Ich dachte an Nabenschaltung, weil sie damit besser zurecht kommen wird. Wir haben hier einen großen Hof mit Garten und da hat sie schon ein Rad eines 7jährigen mit Kettenschaltung ausprobiert, weder sie noch der Bub kamen damit gut zurecht. Gleichzeitig treten und schalten scheint für Kinder nicht so banal zu sein. Bei einer Nabenschaltung bin ich mir sicher das sie damit zurecht kommen wird, weil man da anhalten kann und im Stand schalten kann. Kettenschaltung müsste sie dann mal bei einem Rad in ihrer Größe praktisch ausprobieren. War jetzt auch bei einem größeren Fahrradladen, die hatten hunderte Bikes, aber für Kinder nichts wirklich gutes. Die sahen auch nicht viel besser aus, als was die großen Märkte hier anbieten. 

Das EXTERNUM Juveni Mini das in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen wurde sieht schon sehr gut aus, aber 700€ inkl. rosa Lackierung sind schon sehr heftig für ein Fahrrad, das würde dann mehr als meine beiden Räder zusammen kosten.

Wenn ich mir das Rad nun selbst zusammenbaue? Vermutlich sind die einzelnen Komponenten dann insgesamt teurer als ein Fertigteil? Leider wüsste ich auch gar nicht wo ich mir die Einzelteile in dieser Größe wie Rahmen etc. besorgen könnte...

Dachte daran das Rad zu Weihnachten zu kaufen, bis dahin ist sie auch etwas größer und sie hat ja noch das 12" Rad. Wenn ich bis dahin nichts passenderes finde wird es das Puky werden, das ist immer noch 10x besser was es sonst hier zu kaufen gibt. Das Gewicht ist auch eher unkritisch, sie muss damit ja keine Treppen steigen oder Rennen fahren, aber natürlich wäre mir auch etwas leichteres lieber.

Aber danke für Deine Hilfe, werde mal schauen ob sie irgendwo ein Rad in ihrer Größe mit Kettenschaltung ausprobieren kann, vielleicht bei diesem "Decathlon" Markt, dort haben die folgende Modelle die ich mir angeschaut habe und auch so mit das beste war was ich hier gesehen hab:

http://www.decathlon.it/C-460452-bi...i~20-pollici-6_8-anni/N-121265-genere~bambina


----------



## Diman (12. Oktober 2014)

Juwa schrieb:


> Das EXTERNUM Juveni Mini das in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen wurde sieht schon sehr gut aus, aber 700€ inkl. rosa Lackierung sind schon sehr heftig für ein Fahrrad, das würde dann mehr als meine beiden Räder zusammen kosten.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Rad nun selbst zusammenbaue?


Tja, ob dann Selbstbau günstiger wird?


----------



## MS1980 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man zeit und Geduld hat würde ein selbstbau günstiger werden ... 

Vorraus gesetzt man schraubt selbst ...


----------



## bernd e (13. Oktober 2014)

Das Decatlon-Rad ist aber ein ziemlicher Eisenhaufen  11,5 kg für die Version mit Kettenschaltung und ohne StVO-Teile. Gut, kostet auch nicht die Welt. Wenn es von der Größe passt und einen Selbstaufbau angehen willst, Posion verkauft bei Ebay Rahmen. Da kannst du auch noch die Farbe gegen Aufpreis bestimmen.


----------



## Y_G (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin, also ich würde nach einem 20" mit kleinem Rahmen und Kettenschaltung schauen. Das von Ann vorgeschlagene Kubike wäre unter den voraussetzungen wohl auch meine erste Wahl. Das Kania 20"small würde denke ich mal auch gut passen, hier müsstest Du aber wohl am Aussehen noch etwas tunen.


----------



## giant_r (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es etwas zwischen kubike und decathlon sein soll, ist vieleicht das pepper 20" eine moglichkeit. Selbst freund von einen kubike finde ich das pepper aber ein echtes vernunftbike.


----------



## Ninerrocks (15. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich fragen, warum es kein Puky werden soll? Erst wird ja an den 370€ für ein solches Rad gezweifelt und als nächstes wird eine Zahl von 500€ in den Raum geworfen.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass wir mit unserem Puky light sehr zufrieden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum es kein Puky werden soll?



die puky sind vom design her ja echt schön, so richtig was für kleine mädels, aber sorry, bei 12,2 kg bei einem 20" rad erübrigt sich doch die frage, warum kein puky, oder? das wiegt das 24" meiner tochter nicht, selbst nicht mit ständer, beleuchtung, schutzbleche, gepäckträger, getränkehalter und voller flasche etc......
schau dir die alternativen an, die genannt wurden, die liegen mehrere kilos unter dem puky.

meine tochter hat letzt das 20" puky ihrer freundin in der hand gehabt -  hand gehabt hat gereicht, sie wollte sich nicht mal draufsetzen und hat nur gemeint: "nee mama das geht ja gar nicht, das ist ja sackschwer " ihre freundin hat dann das 24er isla von ihr gehabt und ist gefahren, sie wollte gar nicht mehr runter. ende vom lied war: ihre freundin hat seitdem nur noch einen wunsch zu weihnachten" mama, papa ich möchte auch so ein rad wie julia!"  und JA; die kleinen merken den unterschied, nicht nur die eltern!


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum es kein Puky werden soll? Erst wird ja an den 370€ für ein solches Rad gezweifelt und als nächstes wird eine Zahl von 500€ in den Raum geworfen.
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass wir mit unserem Puky light sehr zufrieden sind.


zu dem was ann gesagt hat kann ich nur hinzufuegen, dass auch alternativen mit 300e und 8 kg genannt wurden. der zusatz light im namen macht ein bike nicht unbedingt zum leichtgewicht.


----------



## Ninerrocks (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist das Isla denn mit Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung, SKS Schutzblechen, höhenverstellbaren Vorbau und Big Apple ausgerüstet? 
Wenn ja, was hat es denn inkl. der Umrüstung gekostet?


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

Gepäckträger ja, Nabendynamo nein, brauchen wir auch nicht, da die sehr helle LED-Beleuchtung ewig hält ohne aufladen zu müssen, Reflektoren waren alle dran, Schutzbleche ja sogar richtig feste, siehe hier http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products...for-your-beinn-24/item/mudguards-for-beinn-24, Schwalbe-Reifen ebenfalls ja und sogar Getränkehalter + passende Flasche und ihren Namen auf dem Rahmen drauf. Rücktrittbremse haben wir ganz bewußt darauf verzichtet und mehr als 3 Gänge sollte es auch haben, aber nicht mehr als 9. Das Isla ist nicht nur viel, viel leichter als das Puky, sondern (in unseren Augen) auch um Klassen besser. Wir hatten den direkten Vergleich, da wir das 18" Alu-Puky hatten und meine Tochter damit fast das radfahren verweigert hat, wegen Rücktritt, keine Schaltung und viel zu schwer.  Isla war komplett mit allen sprich Namenszug, Versand, Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen, Allen Key, Flaschen, Flaschenhalter usw. ca. 200 Euro (aber mit doppelter Bereifung) teurer als das Puky. Jetzt nehme das Puky, kaufe Flaschenhalter, Flasche, Allen Key, Namenszug, nochmals Bereifung dazu (schöne Korinthenkackerei, gelle ) und versuche von dem Rest das Rad 4-5 kg leichter zu machen, da wirst du nicht weit kommen.  Vom Aufbau her, die Geo etc. ist bei beiden Rädern eh komplett unterschiedlich und ansonsten ist das für mich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ;-)

Und wie gesagt es wurden auch Alternativen, die günstig und leicht sind genannt, aber das Geld war beim Fragesteller ja auch nicht das Problem, er würde bis 500 € ausgeben. Ein leichter Selbstaufbau geht richtig ins Geld, das kannst du hier im Forum zigmal nachlesen,  da geht es mehr ums Hobby vom Papa, statt ums sparen. Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-200-oder-pepperbike.726982/page-2 geht es um fast das gleiche Thema, und auch das siehe: es gibt gute, leichte Räder, sogar unter 300 Euro.... warum dann die Kinder mit soviel mehr Kilos "dabben" lassen?


----------



## Y_G (15. Oktober 2014)

@Ann : so siehts aus 
ein Rad das mehr als die Hälfte von meinem Kind wiegt, würde ich eher als Verbrechen denn als Fahrrad bezeichnen


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

@*Y_G*
schön gesagt* *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninerrocks (16. Oktober 2014)

Der Vergleich hinkt tatsächlich ein wenig, denn nehme ich das Puky Crusader 24-21 light, habe ich ein Gewicht von 13,8 Kg inkl. Pedale. Rechne ich zu dem Isla Gewicht von 8,82 Kg den Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo, Pedale etc. dazu, bleiben wahrscheinlich noch 1-2 Kg Unterschied. Zusätzlich natürlich ein Preisunterschied von mind. 250€ (sofern ich alle Kosten wie Dynamo, etc. dazurechne). Hierbei nicht zu vernachlässigen, dass das Puky 21-Gänge, also eine 3-fach Kurbel montiert hat.

Welche Räder fahrt Ihr denn selbst?


----------



## giant_r (16. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, was willst du eigentlich diskutiern? der te fragt nach einen 20" bis 500e, und da gibt es auf dem markt einfach gescheiteres als puky und das auch fuer weniger was ihn ein   puky kostet. auch bringen ein gepaecktraeger und schutzbleche keine  3.5-4kg zusaetzlich ans rad. niemand will dir dein puky madig machen und es ist schoen wenn du damit gluecklich bist, aber es wurden genug fakten genannt, die es rechtfertigen nach was anderem zu suchen.
allzeit schoene fahrt, sei es auf puky oder was anderem...


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

zur vollständigkeit, das 24"er isla komplett mit allem wiegt 10,1 kg und ist damit immer noch 2,1 kg leichter, als das 20er puky um das es hier geht. 

ansonsten kann ich mich in allem giant_r nur anschließen!


----------



## Ninerrocks (16. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank, doch frage ich mich, weshalb in solchen Foren immer solch eine latente Aggressivität zu verspüren ist? Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder Audi, BMW....., daher kann man doch fair untereinander diskutieren.
Ich möchte lediglich verstehen, was ein anderes Rad "besser" kann? Daher auch meine Frage, welche Bikes Ihr denn selbst fahrt.


----------



## Diman (16. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder Audi, BMW.....


Wieso nicht? Wenn du für dein Dachia mehr ausgegeben hast als für ein BMW?


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, doch frage ich mich, weshalb in solchen Foren immer solch eine latente Aggressivität zu verspüren ist? Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder Audi, BMW....., daher kann man doch fair untereinander diskutieren.
> Ich möchte lediglich verstehen, was ein anderes Rad "besser" kann? Daher auch meine Frage, welche Bikes Ihr denn selbst fahrt.


Das ist doch ganz einfach zu verstehen!
Wenn die Kids mit einen Bike durch die Gegend fahren, was fast 14kg wiegt ist das nun mal viel zu schwer, bei einem angenommen Körpergewicht von 30kg.
Wenn du 80kg wiegen würdest, möchtest du mit einem Bike fahren was annähernd 40kg wiegt? bestimmt nicht! 
Übrigens einfacher Dreisatz.
Deswegen- Bike so leicht wie möglich und so günstig wie möglich
lg Sabine


----------



## Ninerrocks (16. Oktober 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Deswegen- Bike so leicht wie möglich und so günstig wie möglich



....und genau hier beißt sich ja die Katze in den Schwanz. 
Was ist denn mit der entsprechenden Ausstattung? Spielt die heutzutage keine Rolle mehr? Ist Sicherheit und zusätzlich Qualität ein Fremdwort geworden? Ein wirklich sicheres Kinderfahrrad kann gar nicht mit Batteriebeleuchtung ausgestattet sein, denn welches der Kinder kontrolliert regelmäßig den Akku/Batteriezustand? 
Suche ich ein Freizeitrad, bzw. Fahrrad für Wald und Wiese und habe ein nach oben offenes Budget, habt Ihr sicherlich Alle recht, das gebe ich offenkundig zu, doch sucht man ein sicheres Kinderfahrrad für die Stadt, in die Schule fahren, Transport von Schulranzen oder Rucksack..., komme ich qualitativ an einem Puky Rad für 370€ nicht vorbei.
Ich stelle meine Fragen bewusst etwas provokativ, da man sich im Rausch des Leichtbaus nicht immer sofort über die Eventualitäten bewußt ist, die unsere Kinder tagtäglich durchleben.
Auch ich besitze 3 Fahrräder (RR, MTB, FB) und schraube selbst daran, kenne auch den Wahn des Leichtbaus, sehe das Thema jedoch nun mit etwas anderen Augen, seitdem unsere Tochter selbst im Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist.


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Oktober 2014)

komme ich qualitativ an einem Puky Rad für 370€ nicht vorbei???


----------



## giant_r (16. Oktober 2014)

ich denke bisher haben mehrere leute in durchaus freundlicher weise versucht dir zu erklaeren warum Sie eher etwas anderes als ein puky empfehlen. wenn du bitte einmal aufmerksam die anforderungen liest die der te an das kinderrad stellt, steht da, dass er eine batteriebeleuchtung als ausreichend befindet und ein budget bis 500e hat. er hat seine anforderungen klar definiert, so kann er auch klare antworten erhalten. und so unmoeglich wie es dir trotz mehrer beispiele zu glauben erscheint, es gibt leichteres als puky, selbst wenn ich eine regulaere beleuchtung, schutzbleche und gepaecktraeger an ein pepper bike schraube, ist es leichter als das puky und auch nicht teurer und dank der geometrie hat das kind auch noch spass am fahren...
zum wiederholten male, viel spass mit allen raedern, hauptsache die kids fahren gerne und dazu kann aus eigener erfahrung ein leichtes fahrrad seinen teil beitragen.


----------



## Y_G (16. Oktober 2014)

ich bin hier raus... hilft ja eh nicht das Thema hier noch weiter breitzutreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (16. Oktober 2014)

@Juwa
haste dich denn jetzt entschieden was du willst? Sonst artet das hier wieder zu einem LaberThread aus.
Ich habe fertig


----------



## Ann (16. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> ....komme ich qualitativ an einem Puky Rad für 370€ nicht vorbei.



 was bitte ist dann an dem puky qualitativ so toll, vor allem bei der geo???? das pepper in 24" gibt es auch als straßenversion, es wiegt allerdings nur 10,5 kg! und nur wegen der beleuchtung machst du so einen hermann? mal ganz im ernst, was hat ein kind mit einem 20" im dunkeln (womöglich noch alleine) auf den straßen zu suchen? und wenn die kindern nicht nach dem licht schauen, dann sollten es die eltern tun!!!!! schau dich mal um vor der schule - die meisten machen trotz dynamo die lichter gar nicht an .....und was hilft dir der dynamo dann?



Ninerrocks schrieb:


> .
> Ich stelle meine Fragen bewusst etwas provokativ, da man sich im Rausch des Leichtbaus nicht immer sofort über die Eventualitäten bewußt ist, die unsere Kinder tagtäglich durchleben.



ich sehe das anders, bei mir lesen sich deine beiträge so, daß du bestätigung für deinen puky-kauf suchst, den nicht bekommst und immer weiter darauf rumreitest..... ich bin der meinung, gerade hier im forum, sind sich die eltern mehr als bewußt was ihre kinder brauchen und was gut für sie ist, denn sonst würde man sich eben nicht die gedanken um das passende rad machen, mehr geld für ein gutes rad in die hand nehmen, mit liebe noch selbst schrauben etc., sondern zu den bleieseln von der stange greifen! 

aber das schlimmste, das 20" puky ist für den thread-eröffner eigentlich gar nichts, *denn das 20" puky ist der kleinen dame jetzt noch zu viel groß und ich glaube nicht, daß sie bis weihnachten noch 7 cm wachsen wird*. 

wenn du weiter diskuttieren magst, wissen willst, wo die unterschiede liegen, uns bekehren willst etc., dann mache bitte deinen eigenen thread auf - danke. hier bin ich jetzt auch raus. hab mir eh schon die finger wund geschrieben


----------



## giant_r (16. Oktober 2014)

ich bin noch nicht raus, mich interressiert schon wofuer sich juwa letztendlich entscheidet, aber warscheinlich ist er inzwischen so verwirrt, dass er nicht weiss ob er zur stvzo konformen lichtanlage ueberhaupt noch ein fahrrad braucht...


----------



## fazanatas (16. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, doch frage ich mich, weshalb in solchen Foren immer solch eine latente Aggressivität zu verspüren ist? Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder Audi, BMW....., daher kann man doch fair untereinander diskutieren.
> Ich möchte lediglich verstehen, was ein anderes Rad "besser" kann? Daher auch meine Frage, welche Bikes Ihr denn selbst fahrt.



Es bildet sich in ,solchen Foren' halt irgendwann eine Meinung was gut und was schlecht ist. Diese Meinung ist schon ziemlich fundiert, weil sich hier viele Leute, viel Mühe gegeben haben, das herauszufinden, und das wird dann auch dementsprechend verteidigt.  Das Wichtigste an einem Kinderrad ist aber nunmal das Gewicht. Das merke ich jedes Mal, wenn ich mit anderen Kindern mit schweren Rädern fahre und die schon nach kurzer Zeit schlappmachen. Oder wenn Kinder zu Besuch sind und alle nur mit unserem Rad fahren wollen, weil das so ordentlich abgeht. 
Wenn Du in einem Autoforum fragen würdest, welches Auto besser als ein Golf ist, würdest du auch einige Alternativen aufgezeigt bekommen.
Ob das nun annehmen möchtest oder nicht liegt an dir, sonst würde ja wirklich jeder Isla oder Kania fahren. Das wichtigste ist aber das dein Kind Spaß mit seinem neuen Rad hat, und da spielen halt nicht immer rationale Gründe eine Rolle. Ich habe meinem Sohn zum 3. Geburtstag ein Puky XL Laufrad gekauft, weil ihm die fetten Reifen so gefallen haben. Hätte ich hier vorher gefragt ob das Rad zu empfehlen ist, wäre ich wahrscheinlich gesteinigt worden. Aber er liebt es und ist nichtmehr von dem Ding runter zu bekommen.


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2014)

Dennoch sollte man die Meinung aller respektieren. Philipp ist hier der einzige weit und breit, der ein leichtes Rad fährt, aber ich kenne viele Kinder (eigentlich alle), die gerne Rad fahren. Wenn ich mit Philipp und den anderen mal zusammen los bin, kommt es zwar vor, daß jemand mal Philipps Rad fahren möchte, doch meist spielt das gar keine Rolle, sondern wir fahren einfach dem Ziel entgegen, die Kids meist um die Wette.

Und obwohl Philipp solch ein leichtes Rad hat (20"; 8kg mit Nabendynamo, Leuchten, Blechen und Gepäckträger...), bin ich im Frühjahr fast verzweifelt, weil er so drömelte, fuhr ständig am Rande dessen, daß ich fast vom Rad fiel. Wenn ich dann andere mit ihren 15 Euro Flohmarktbikes reintreten sah, dachte ich schon nach. Seit dem Sommer hat er jedoch wieder Spaß und fährt wie der Henker. Sicher ist er auch stolz auf sein Rad und zeigt neuen Bekanntschaften, wie er es heben kann, doch das kommt nicht von ihm, sondern von meiner Rede von leichten Rädern. Seine Kumpels, von denen keiner auch nur ein Puky hat, finden zwar sein Rad toll, fahren selbst auf ihren jedoch auch gern und machen keineswegs nach kurzer Zeit schlapp.

Tja. Wenn wirklich Nabenschaltung gewünscht ist, wird ein leichtes Rad ohnehin kaum zu realisieren sein. Ich kann nur wie so viele von meinem Nachwuchs berichten, dem ich mit fünf einfach sein Rad mit Kettenschaltung vorgesetzt habe. Grundsätzlich konnte er schon nach ein paar Minuten schalten. Richtig sinnvoll von alleine macht er das erst seit diesem Sommer, also ein dreiviertel Jahr später. Dennoch wuchs er halt stetig da hinein, und wenn er an der Ampel stand und dann schwer anfahren mußte, weil er ans Schalten gar nicht dachte, so hat das eben zum Lernprozeß beigetragen.

Immerlicht war mir übrigens wichtig, da Philipp sehr wohl abends in der Dämmerung allein auf den umliegenden Wegen fahren kann. Allein schon, wenn wir gemeinsam von irgendwo her kommen, dann teilen wir uns 500m vor zu Hause auf und wetten, wer zuerst da ist. Wenn die Strecke sehr kurvig ist, habe ich keine Chance, weil er einfach mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit weiterdüst, während ich schon bremse. Haudegen und niedriger Schwerpunkt... ;-))

Aber auch, wenn wir gemeinsam im Dunkeln fahren, finde ich es angenehm, mir über das Licht absolut null Gedanken machen zu müssen.

Oliver


----------



## DoctorCol (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade einmal die Diskussion hier schmunzelnd verfolgt und bin immer wieder erstaunt, welche Dynamik so etwas bekommt und wie religiös die Meinungen zur Ausstattung sind. In das Forum hier bin ich durch meine Tochter gekommen, nachdem der erste Versuch in Sachen 16" total in die Hose gegangen ist. Sie hat mit 14" Cnoc angefangen, aber ein Wachstum hingelegt...dass das Ding nach nicht mal einem Jahr zu klein war. Zu Weihnachten ihr 20" Kania, mit eingezogener Sattelstütze...die jetzt schon wieder beängstigend aus dem Rahmen schaut. Sie ist 1,28 und besteht gefühlt zu 70% aus Beinen...und Papa wird für die Schule nächstes Jahr ein 24" Kania locker machen müssen. Was ich mit der Historie sagen möchte, dass die Halbwertzeiten bei den Kinderräder so kurz sind und sich eine Art "Leasingmodell" beim Radhändler rentieren könnte. Gerade bei Einkind-Familien. Meine Tochter fährt ihr Kania quasi "Stock" ohne extra Anbauteile und gefehlt hat noch nie etwas. Licht wird im Bedarfsfall angesteckt, Gepäck in ihrem Kindergartenrucksack und das Rad ist nach 10 Monaten fast täglichem Einsatz auch ohne Schutzblech kaum unterwärts schmutzig, weil die 20" und die geringeren Geschwindigkeiten zu wenig Fliehkraft entwickeln. Das geringe Gewicht des Rades bewirkt aber, dass sie unter ihren Freunden quasi außer Konkurrenz fährt! Gewicht ist meiner Meinung nach wichtig, aber man darf auch nicht über das Ziel hinausschießen! Hier wurden z.B. im Forum Griffe getauscht (aus Gewichtsgründen!). Meine Tochter fährt über den Tag auch mal 40km zur Oma. Das Ganze dauert dann 4-5h wegen der kindsgerechten Spielpausen und die Beine sind nicht der limitierende Faktor, sondern ihre Griffel! Ihr tun irgendwann so die Hände weh, trotz nachmontierter Ergon Griffe keine Lust mehr hat!
Zum Thema Gewichtsverhältnis Rad-Kind zum Erwachsenen wird immer im Dreisatz linear argumentiert. So ganz stimmt das meines Wissens nicht...ich lasse mich auch gerne verbessern. Das Gewicht der Muskelmasse wächst in der Dritten Potenz, während die Kraft grob quadratisch wächst. Sonst könnten Kleinkinder mit ihrem Kraft-Last-Verhältnis gar nicht laufen lernen, die Ameise als Mensch im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht einen ganzen Güterwagon tragen und Godzilla kann nicht mal theoretisch existieren, weil es ihm wie einem Walfisch am Strand erginge! ;-) Die 4KG am Rad weniger im Verhältnis zur Freundin aber bewirken, dass meine Tochter die gesamten 50HM zur KiTa mittlerweile recht souverän fährt...während andere teilweise schieben (und das macht den Papa auch irgendwie stolz).


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2014)

Das hätte ich zwar nicht gewußt (mit dritter Potenz und Quadrat), doch so ähnlich kam es mir immer schon vor. Es konnte nicht sein, daß Philipp auf seinem Erstrad, bleischweres 12", ungefähr so schnell war wie auf dem folgenden Isla CNOC, wenn das Verhältnis von Gewicht und Kraft linear zueinander stünde. Die leichten Räder verschaffen ihm einen Vorteil, ganz klar, sonst würde ich das ja auch kaum machen, doch hier im Flachland ist es sicher wichtiger, wie gut das Rad eingestellt, gewartet ist und läuft. Philipp gewinnt bislang jedes Wettrennen, doch das tut er auch im Laufen, von daher will ich das auch nicht nur auf das Rad schieben.

Soweit ich weiß, tragen Erstkläßler mit ihren Schulranzen bis zu fünf kg, während sie manchmal kaum 15 kg auf die Waage bringen, mithin ein drittel ihres Eigengewichts. Kann man drüber diskutieren ob gut oder schlecht usw., doch wenn ein Erwachsener täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein drittel seines Eigengewichts auf dem Rücken schleppen müßte, ginge das in vielen Fällen schlicht nicht. Daher kann es nicht unzumutbar sein, wenn ein Kind ein Puky fährt, weil im Verhältnis wie ein 50kg-Rad für einen Erwachsenen; es ist halt angenehmer, wenn es nicht so ist. Wie bei uns auch.

Im Urlaub hatte er es mit ein paar Steigungen zu tun, das ging ganz gut und wäre mit einem 13kg Puky sicher schwerer gewesen.

Oliver


----------



## SKMUC (17. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Gewichtsverhältnis Rad-Kind zum Erwachsenen wird immer im Dreisatz linear argumentiert. So ganz stimmt das meines Wissens nicht...ich lasse mich auch gerne verbessern. Das Gewicht der Muskelmasse wächst in der Dritten Potenz, während die Kraft grob quadratisch wächst. Sonst könnten Kleinkinder mit ihrem Kraft-Last-Verhältnis gar nicht laufen lernen, die Ameise als Mensch im Verhältnis zum Körpergewicht einen ganzen Güterwagon tragen und Godzilla kann nicht mal theoretisch existieren, weil es ihm wie einem Walfisch am Strand erginge! ;-)

Ja linear ist es sicher nicht. Ich würde sagen wenn man davon ausgeht, das die Anzahl der Muskelfasern gleich ist und nur die Beinmuskellänge verschieden dann kommt man auf sinnvolle Vergleichswerte. Bei 42cm IBL ist das Kinderbein ca. halb so lang wie beim Erwachsenen (85 cm), ein Islabike mit 6kg wäre dann gefühlte 12kg fürs Kind und ein Puky mit 10,x kg über 20kg schwer. Sicherlich kann man so ein Gewicht bewegen aber Spass macht das nicht mehr! 
Sebastian


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Oktober 2014)

Laber  Rhabarber!
Bei allem gequatsche,  was soll es denn nun werden?
Verstehe nicht, warum hier und in allen anderen Foren alles bis zum bitteren Ende durchgekaut werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (17. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde das hier das interessanteste Thema seit langem, auch wenns mittlerweile ziemlich OT ist.  Schließlich geht es  um DAS Totschlagargument. Vielleicht ist Puky am Ende garnicht so Scheisse


----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2014)

Puky ist schon deshalb nicht "Scheisse", weil sie ja jetzt auch leichte Räder bauen... Sie sind zumindest auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Ich möchte den Vorpostern in dem Punkt zustimmen, dass Gewicht nicht alles ist und viel auch von der Motivation der Kinder abhängt. Da ich hier zwei mehr oder weniger extreme Ausprägungen regelmäßig selbst beobachten darf, weiß ich wovon ich rede...  Extrem ärgerlich ist, wenn man wegen 100g Ersparnis tief in den Geldbeutel greift... und das Kind dies gar nicht "zu würdigen" weiß bzw. "trotzdem" nicht gerne fährt. Dann ist es halt so, ich glaube ein Kind wird an dieser Stelle auch überfordert.

Bzgl. der gewonnenen Wettrennen in den Straßen gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass hier durchaus auch Talent reinspielen könnte. Ich war als 7jähriger auch immer der Schnellste, obwohl ich das kleinste Rad und keine Schaltung hatte. Und gerade hier im Forum tummeln sich doch die Radverrückten. Und sicher nicht ohne Grund. Wir sind alle irgendwie "vorbelastet" (nicht repräsentativ in Bezug auf die Bevölkerung im Durchschnitt). Und warum sollten wir das offenbar vorhandene Talent nicht zumindest zum Teil weitergegeben haben?

Wen das "Labern" hier stört, der kann auch gerne umzappen, so zumindest meine Meinung. Es besteht kein Lesezwang und der Einzige der hier mosern bzw. moderierend eingreifen dürfte, wäre der Threaderöffner, wenn er denn sehr ungeduldig ist. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Insofern: halten wir das interessante Thema doch am Laufen! Das mit dem Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Muskelkraft wusste ich z.B. noch nicht und vl. kann ich ja noch anderes dazulernen.


----------



## DoctorCol (18. Oktober 2014)

Da ich durch meinen und den "Fuhrpark" meiner Kinder oft als Ansprechpartner zum Räderkauf diene...gebe ich immer 2 Richtlinien heraus. Also 1. Wahl sind alle Räder, die hier im Forum besprochen werden. ABER Puky (als Platzhalter für all die Räder, die hier weniger empfohlen werden) ist auch ok, WENN man es denn GEBRAUCHT kauft! Vom Trödelmarkt für 50 EUR ist absolut ausreichend, wenn die 400 - 500 EUR Neupreis eines Kania etc. bei den Eltern zum spontanen Check der Speiseröhrenperistaltik führen. Nur eben nicht so einen neuen Himbeerbomber! Ich habe neidvoll Kinder gesehen, die mit furchtbarem Material wirklich richtig coole Sachen machen. Meine Kinder sind da eher unmotiviert, es ist vorerst einfach nur Verkehrsmittel! Ich selber hatte als 4. Kind ein sachschweres 20" Rad aus 7. Hand und ich habe es auch gelernt...vor allem lieben gelernt!


----------



## chris4711 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, die letzten Beiträge haben die Lage ja dann doch wieder etwas besänftigt. Danke.
Und der Kern der Sache ist klar zu erkennen > fahren u Spaß haben, egal mit was .
Da erwähne ich besser nicht, dass ich früher auch mal ein Puky hatte. Nagelneu. Damit war ich dann auch mal kurzzeitig der Coolste. Aber nicht weil Puky drauf stand sondern weil das damals immer so war beim neusten Rad in der 'Gäng'. Das Begutachten hat aber nie lange Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Wichtiger war: Die großen Ärgersäcke müssen alle in der Schule sitzen, also gehts ab. Wo stellen wir was auch immer an, wann fahren wir endlich los u sollen wir mal gucken, ob man noch Blut entdecken kann, wo xy mit dem Knie gebremst hat?


----------



## niros (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, schau doch mal bei Pepperbikes nach - 8,1 kg ist ein Wort.
UND GERADE AUCH NOCH IM ANGEBOT!!!!!!
Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger braucht man nicht, festmontierte LED Lichter und ggf. ein leichter Alu-Ständer dran, fertig!


----------

